

Microsoft - stop waiting for Win8 to build a tablet, use Windows Phone's OS. - mbrit
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/dec/06/windows-phone-windows-8-tablets

======
bdfh42
Possibly controversial view point here.

A year ago it looked like Microsoft had missed the boat with phones and
tablets but now I am not so sure. I accept that a lot of companies have
invested in iOS apps (in particular) but my reading is that Microsoft's
corporate customers are quite happy to wait for Windows 8 (and probably the
next iteration of Windows Phone OS) before jumping in. They are not in a rush
and they feel more comfortable with the idea of an OS platform that runs
across a range of devices.

The device manufacturers will build for the corporate market and take the
consumer volume that will accompany that as the icing on the cake.

The game is a long way from over.

